# Rod Strickland



## #7 (Jun 7, 2002)

Chicago Tribune says that the Pacers are looking at Rod Strickland. Do you think this would be a good move?


----------



## bambam_BENDER (Jun 9, 2002)

*sure....*

We cant give him anything worth alot..he needs to prove himself...also kind of like the deal w/ Carlos Rogers. If he is gonna cause problems...GET HIS *** OUT! But, i do think his veteran experience at PG would really help.


----------



## Dustin Hellums (Jun 13, 2002)

I would be all for picking up Strickland. He would be a superior back-up PG when compared to Ollie. The only problem is would he be willing to play behind a young point guard like Tinsley. If he would be I think it would be a great acquisition, that would really solidify the PG spot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Dustin Hellums *
> I would be all for picking up Strickland. He would be a superior back-up PG when compared to Ollie. The only problem is would he be willing to play behind a young point guard like Tinsley. If he would be I think it would be a great acquisition, that would really solidify the PG spot.


Welcome to a growing board. If you know of any other pacer fans that would love to post here, please feel free to invite them


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

strick is an interesting situation. i'd love having a quality vet around at the pg spot. but i have heard that this guy can be like a tumor for a team. he's had problems with several teams before and i cringe at the idea of bring a problem child to the pacers. i think if they did go for rod, it would have to be for somthing like the veterans minimum. he's very talented but, i do have reservations about him.


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

*yep*

it seems that strickland has gotten his act together and can help the pacers, i hope we do sign him. also here is another player that could help us, tim hardaway, he is a veteran,can help tinsley, and can score baskets. to me he would help us more than strickland


----------



## KG DA KID (Jun 8, 2002)

we need a good veteran point to help Tinsley but what do you think of David webber mabey he will be as good as Tinsley.


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

webber is to young. we already have jamison brewer. we need a vet


----------

